
Ask HN: Real world examples of interaction between Python and Go? - wareotie
My manager allows me to use some of my time on personal projects so I started a library for an internal tool. More as a learning project that anything else, but now, it seems is useful for other people.<p>The thing is, the library is completely written in Go and I would like to use it as a Python library.<p>I found a few blog posts but I cannot find real world examples of libraries written in Go but been use from Python and I feel a little lost.<p>Anyone knows public repos like this?
======
itamarst
Sadly the experiment I did isn't public. My memory is I compiled the Go thing
to a shared library, and exposed a C API, and then used cffi to talk to the C
API (based on [https://blog.filippo.io/building-python-modules-with-
go-1-5/](https://blog.filippo.io/building-python-modules-with-go-1-5/), except
cffi instead of Python C API).

Go objects needed to be managed C style: internally Go thing had a map between
integer identifier and object, and Python just got the integer identifier and
had to manually tell Go code to deallocate.

~~~
cakes
I was recently trying to do something similar and looked/tried go as a
solution but I ran into some initial issues around my own confidence that the
shared lib would work and that I wouldn't eventually really mess up the
deallocation step.

~~~
itamarst
I'm not sure I'd recommend it, yeah...

~~~
wareotie
Thanks for the suggestion. In fact, I'm thinking in dropping the idea and port
it, but I'm not confident with my Python skills and there are plenty of
concurrency stuff in the library.

Well, I guess is time to learn Python

